# Jeito vs. Maneira



## ecram

Hola a todos, mi pregunta es la siguiente:

¿Cual es la diferencia entre jeito y maneira?, que que los dos se pueden utilizar de la misma forma.

Qual é a diferença entre jeito e maneira?, já que eu poso usar as duas palavras.


----------



## spielenschach

*1. Em jeito de* despedida. 21 Julho 2007. Covilhã – A tradição do futuro. A ocupação humana das terras da Covilhã está intimamente ligada às condições *... = À maneira de* despedida...
2. É *em jeito de* resposta porque mais uma vez achei muito interessante este artigo = É *à maneira de* resposta porque ... 
3. Publicado em: *Em jeito de* crônica... | Texto de Carlos Chaparro *...* *Em jeito de* crônica... A questão é... O saber de quem faz *... =* Publicado em*: À maneira de crônica... *


*Ele tem jeito para ensinar*
*No se puede decir él tiene maneira para enseñar*
*Comprendido?*
*Depende mucho del sentido de la frase pero muchas veces no hay diferencia:*
*Su maneira de andar = su jeito de andar*

*Una maneira de decir ya nos es bien un jeito de decir pero es pasable.*

*Solo la práctica te puede enseñar convenientemente.*
*Salud*


----------



## Fernando

É a misma coisa, então?


----------



## Vanda

De modo geral, sim. Não consigo me lembrar de um uso diferente no momento.


----------



## Outsider

Discussão anterior sobre o mesmo tema.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Eu semre quis perguntar isto po aqui. Eu creio que jeito também funciona como oportunidade, quero sair dessa dúvida se acaso estiver errada, olhem:

Me dê um jeito. Não seria também, me dê uma oportunidade, chance?

Outros: Não tem jeito não- Não temos jeito. 

Jeito também o uso como maneira, forma, modo:

Esse é meu jeito de ser.
Desse jeito nao vai dar certo.
Não é meu jeito.

Bom, acho que essa pode ser uma diferença mais.

Cumprimentos.

Estefanía.


----------



## Tomby

Generalizando e segundo os contextos:
jeito = _maña_, _habilidad_, etc.
maneira = _forma_, _modo_, etc. 
Espero ter ajudado. 
TT


----------



## spielenschach

Fernando said:


> É a misma coisa, então?


*Ele tem jeito para ensinar - Él tiene «jeito» para enseñar**
No se puede decir él tiene maneira para enseñar*


----------



## spielenschach

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Eu semre quis perguntar isto po aqui. Eu creio que jeito também funciona como oportunidade, quero sair dessa dúvida se acaso estiver errada, olhem:
> 
> Me dê um jeito. Não seria também, me dê uma oportunidade, chance?
> 
> Outros: Não tem jeito não- Não temos jeito.
> 
> Jeito também o uso como maneira, forma, modo:
> 
> Esse é meu jeito de ser.
> Desse jeito nao vai dar certo.
> Não é meu jeito.
> 
> Bom, acho que essa pode ser uma diferença mais.
> 
> Cumprimentos.
> 
> Estefanía.


----------



## Tomby

*Fernando*: não são a mesma coisa. 
Exemplos:
<_Él tiene "habilidad"/"profesionalidad"/"sabiduría" para __enseñar_> = "Ele tem jeito para ensinar". 
<_Ella__ canta fado con "maña"/"arte"/"habilidad">_ = "Ela canta fado com jeito". 
Cumprimentos!
TT


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Boa noite, obrigada pela correção spielenschach.

Galera, quase que apostava isso de opotunidade= jeito. Com dúvida mas lhe dava ao milhão.

Então, como fica isso de me dê um jeito, não tem jeito...etc.

Eu colocava no meu word a palavra na parte que dá sinônimos em várias línguas (não sei se era um programa instalado, era em todos os livros de referência) e achava que jeito tinha relação com habilidade, oportunidade, personalidade, atitude, maneira, forma, modo...

Ahh e este: ele tem jeito para ensinar. Então como fica esse aí em espanhol? Se não houver uma tradução específica pelo menos um sinônimo de jeito nesse contexto. Porque acho que de outro modo Ecram não vai entender tampouco.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Tombatossals said:


> Exemplos:
> <_Él tiene "habilidad"/"profesionalidad"/"sabiduría" para __enseñar_> = "Ele tem jeito para ensinar".
> <_Ella__ canta fado con "maña"/"arte"/"habilidad">_ = "Ela canta fado com jeito".


 
Umm boa noite Tombatossals, acho que você e eu estávamos olhando o mesmo thread, e respondendo à vez.

Obrigada, já li a tradução de ele tem deijo para ensinar.

Beijinhos.


----------



## Bkool

alguien puede ser tan amable de decirme que significa jeintinho? can anybody pls tell what does jeitinho mean? thank you very much


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Bkool said:


> alguien puede ser tan amable de decirme que significa jeintinho? can anybody pls tell what does jeitinho mean? thank you very much


 
Hola, Bienvenidísim@ al foro portugués-español de WR.

Aquí ya hay un thread de este tema (súper bueno, mire los links).

Jeitinho, diminutivo de jeito, y además de esto, el traductor de la página ofrece más explicaciones con contexto muy buenos, yo ya los leí, muy buenos. 

Saludos Bkool.

Estefanía.


----------



## galcosta

Bom dia galera!

Abri um novo thread com "jeitinho brasileiro", pois acho que não é a mesma coisa que "jeito". Uns anos atrás na escola uma professora de "Estudos Culturais" propôs um trabalho cuja consigna era a seguinte. Escolher um destes assuntos: "Jeitinho Brasileiro" / "Saudade Portuguesa" e desenvolver um deles. (Por favor corrijam meus erros). Pelo que entendi nesse momento "jeitinho brasileiro" tem algo a ver com essa coisa da "viveza porteña", e ao mesmo tempo é uma espécie de filosofia perante a vida. Tem a ver com esperteza, com o modo de enfrentar situaçoes, e isso tudo remete-se também a questöes históricas.  
Não entendi nesse momento por que havia uma espécie de comparação com a "saudade portuguesa". 
Feliz sexta-feira!
Galzinha


----------



## Vanda

Sobre o jeitinho brasileiro. 


> O jeitinho caracteriza-se como ferramenta típica de indivíduos de pouca influência social. Em nada se relaciona com um sentimento revolucionário, pois aqui não há o ânimo de se mudar o _status quo_. O que se busca é obter um rápido favor para si, às escondidas e sem chamar a atenção; por isso, o jeitinho pode ser também definido como "molejo", "jogo de cintura", habilidade de se "dar bem" em uma situação "apertada". Não deve ser confundido, porém, com malandragem,


 
Mais:


> O famoso “jeitinho brasileiro” é fruto desse caldeirão cultural de tolerância. O “jeitinho” nada mais é do que a flexibilização de normas, padrões e condutas no dia-a-dia da sociedade visando ao benefício daqueles que fazem uso da mais legítima ferramenta cultural do país.


 
O jeitinho tem várias facetas. Um relato real: Na última vez em que fui renovar meu passaporte, o departamento que cuida disso estava em greve (como sempre). Eu tinha 1 mês para tirar o passaporte antes de viajar, pois ia depender de visto para entrar num determinado país e para isso precisava do novo passaporte. É atendido apenas um determinado número de pessoas - pessoas que pagam outros para dormir na fila e pegar uma senha, o que obviamente eu não o faria. A saída era conversar com o delegado de plantão, numa enorme fila, como sói ser também. O casal que foi atendido antes de mim, e não conseguiu resolver o problema do passaporte, discutiu com o delegado e ele já veio com cara de bravo para o meu lado. Eu, fazendo cara de "coitada", fui dizendo mansamente: "não briga comigo, não!" o que o desarmou totalmente e ele me atendeu, dando uma senha para dali a uma semana. Usei o "jeitinho" para dar um jeitinho na situação, de outro modo, eu teria que dormir na fila não sei quantos dias até conseguir ser atendida.


----------



## galcosta

_La viveza portena _is the use of street smarts, cunning, and guile to get what you want. It is, as my Papi told me, the ability to sell a pedestrian a public phone. Using _la viveza _is a badge of pride for many _portenos _(people born in Buenos Aires). It is an act which, at its most innocuous, is used to fool your friends but, at its most dangerous, can be used to rob the naïve.

Traduço somente o que posso, meu inglês está oxidado

A idéia geral é que a "viveza" é até questão de honor, orgulho para os porteños. Vale usar qualquer tipo de truque para conseguir o que o "vivo" queira. Este se vale de um ato que se for inocuo pode enganar um amigo (na verdade quero dizer brincar dele, algo assim), mas também pode ser perigoso, avaliando que um inocente seja roubado, enganado.
Segundo a Vanda, e concordo com ela, a "viveza" tem mais a ver com a malandragem do que com o jeitinho brasileiro.

Gal


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

> Segundo a Vanda, e concordo com ela, a "viveza" tem mais a ver com a malandragem do que com o jeitinho brasileiro.
> Gal


----------



## Josita

Jeitinho brasileiro,é saber realmente lidar com as diferentes situações que podem atravancar nossas realizações imediatas,e o exemplo dado acima é perfeito para demonstrar isso.No canal Futura existe até um programa com esse nome,que faz menção aos brasileiros que conseguem se sair bem nas mais diversas ocupações profissionais,para diblar as dificuldades bem conhecidas das classes sociais mais baixas


----------



## merodakke

O jeitinho brasileiro, no meu modo de ver, pode ser usado tanto no sentido positivo quanto no negativo, ai vai depender da expressão na qual ele for usado.

Resumindo: ele pode significar superar obstaculos com simplicidade e 'ginga' ou transgredir regras em benefício próprio.


----------



## anchuelix

Olá!! gostava imenso de sabes qual é exactamente o significado desta palavra e como é que se usa....

pode ser..... ter jeito???? (=disfrutar?????)
Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns Anchuelix, 

Juntei sua pergunta aos tópicos já existentes sobre o assunto. Dê uma lida nos posts acima, acredito que serão bem úteis!


----------

